# My GSD started to hate raw meat !!



## Skyrim (Oct 7, 2013)

I brought him home when he was 12 weeks old. He used to eat kibble very well. I started mixing boiled chicken with his kibble after a month he started to pick meat from bowl and leave kibble. After 4 months of suffering with his picky behavior I started raw diet when he was 7 months, two to three meals per day he used to eat all of his food. Now he is 13 months old. In the last 2 months he started to skip meals and refuses to eat his meat. so i started to beg him to eat for hours by slicing meat to very tiny pieces which was exhausting and he will only eat very very little. He only eats once every 3 days, last two weeks i was very strict only putting his food down for 15mins and then remove it if he doesn't eat but that didn't do anything he still has the same regimen he only eat once every 48 to 72 hours.

please give me your opinion, this is my first dog. He looks very skinny because he has very long limbs and body compared to gsds i see around here 

He is very healthy hyperactive and strong he weights 66 lbs. his coat is shiny and looks great. 
I went to the vet she said there is nothing wrong with him only thing she did was complete blood count and it was normal.


----------



## Skyrim (Oct 7, 2013)

his weight has been fluctuating his weight hasn't increased in the last 4 months , he weighed more when he was 9 months old.


----------



## Skyrim (Oct 7, 2013)

his withers height is 24.5 inches


----------



## Dante's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if this will help. My pup is also 13 months and fed a raw diet. He is picky as well. He also decided that he was not eating and what I found was that he really doesn't like organ meat of any kind. I have removed that and he is much happier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

If he liked kibble when he was young why not try going back to kibble. Better than having him starve himself.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Springbrz said:


> If he liked kibble when he was young why not try going back to kibble. Better than having him starve himself.


 
Like


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Try exercising b4 he eats.. Maybe play fetch and go on a nice walk to get his appetite up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Helgie8 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm having the same issues with my 11month old female. She's been on RAW for about 7 months. She's never been food motivated but at least would eat what I put in her bowl; now and all of a sudden she refuses to eat certain meats. She use to love chicken wings now she leaves them. I give her a variety daily. She'll eat some and leave the rest. Her coat is beautiful, teeth pearly white and she appears healthy and active, she's just never been food motivated and it's been challenging to get her to eat a full meal. I'm just concerned she's not getting enough.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dogs will not starve themselves, but they sure know how to train their people. We, for the most part, create picky eaters. Put the food down. If he doesn't eat it within 15 minutes it gets picked up and offered again at the next meals. Eventually he will eat.


----------

